# What are you doing today?



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Mr. Pixie is off today and tomorrow! The 6 lb guard dog that wears a sweatshirt has a spa day (they shampoo/clip and make her smell pretty), and I haven't picked up some of the things to bring to Christmas brunch tomorrow. And the Christmas presents aren't wrapped yet. There is one big thing for the grands, and a few smaller gifts. We always get a Christmas ornament for each of them, and I don't think the littlest one's garbage truck (he's obsessed with garbage and recycling trucks) will be here today. I still have my fingers crossed tho.

Do you still have stuff to do?


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

We were gone Thursday thru Sunday so I still have cookies to bake and laundry to finish. Thank goodness the houseguests don’t get here til tomorrow. Shopped, wrapped and made the cookie dough last night. Thought I’d have all day but DD asked me to come with her to an appointment this morning so it will all get done later than sooner.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

A quick trip to the grocery store to pick up a few last minute needs; and then get ready for my trip down south since I leave the day after Christmas


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

feeding the family


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, I have sewing left to do....I should get on it


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Going to a place a little later this morning where the Bald Eagles feed in the winter on the water. Hopefully we will see some.
There is an observation tower, so we will all get some exercise. Must remember to bring the binoculars.
It is going to be unseasonably warm here today, so we decided last night to go and to enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I am going to bake a couple batches of dinner rolls.
Maybe put the new battery into the tractor.
Probably shave, Having company tomorrow .
.....jiminwisc.....


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> the littlest one's garbage truck (he's obsessed with garbage and recycling trucks) will be here today. I still have my fingers crossed tho.
> 
> Do you still have stuff to do?


NIP IT!
Nippet in the bud!
I too was obsessed with toy garbage trucks and the real ones.
In second grade I started my first garbage hauling business. 

Hauling the garbage from peoples apartments down up to eight flights of stairs across a huge military yard and a parking lot to the dumpster outside .


One Sack at a time. 
5cents a sack. 
After I got an established route I was making five to $10 a week.
Not a bad income in Germany in the early 60s when a nickel would buy A turn at the slot machines or a bag of gummy bears or a Coke and $.25 would buy a matchbox car or a Bock werst and a beer. 

It was the first of many garbage businesses that I would own (or owned me, I was never sure which) and 50 years later I would still be driving those garbage trucks or consulting on obtaining hauling licenses etc. 

NIP It !
Nip it in the bud!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Going to my daughter's for lunch, most of my family will be there.
For 20 years,we've had Christmas Eve lunch here, but apparently my family isn't allowed here anymore.
My daughter stepped up and said she'd host, even though her house isn't real big, we'll make do.
At least we will be together for a couple hours.
When it's over, I have to load up the borrowed folding tables and chairs and take them back to work, si I'll get some miles on today.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Grilling 14 hand cut rib eyes tonight. Inch and a half thick.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

It's the silent time before the madness begins in a few hours. We will meet at the fire station for my husband's family christmas. Yes, we have so many people we must meet in the fire station (the largest building in this little town). I love his family, they are my family now since my siblings are all passed away (well, except for the 3 that don't speak).


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> NIP IT!
> Nippet in the bud!
> I too was obsessed with toy garbage trucks and the real ones.
> In second grade I started my first garbage hauling business.
> ...


LOL. This guy (he's 3) has a bit of the naughty in him, so maybe work is what he needs.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I got bones on boiling for a large pot home made soup. I don't eat turkey and I have chicken and fish almost every day. i'll have a bowl tomorrow and freeze the rest. that and cleaning up the house a bit.

I'm not expecting anyone and I'm not going anywhere myself. at least that's the plan right now. boxing day my son will likely be in to finish off the ceiling from when I had the leak. today he's home smoking my salmon. he's using maple syrup. the way I like it. ~Georgia


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

At the barn helping with the pits, lots of meat to get cooked. Having a blast.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was going to work in the garden but it's still chilly and cloudy. Maybe I'll make some fudge or cookies.

Just went out to get the mail, nearly noon and there is still heavy fog hanging around. Ick, damp and chilly, no outdoor chores today.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Working till noon. Then need to find one pesky gift for a family game tomorrow. Then home to make **** ed d cranberry sauce, flourless chocolate cake and finish the wrapathon. And make a steak dinner. I think I will indulge in my Jack Daniel's apple cider on the rocks when I finish. I will deserve it!


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Finishing cleaning the place for guests. Once that is done, I will be making an apple hedgehog and then rest of the day quilting until guests arrive.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Shopping is done, have a few things left to wrap. Making meatballs for tonight’s dinner (did the sauce yesterday) and assembling a huge lasagna for tomorrow’s dinner. I baked zero cookies and not ashamed at all. 
My kids can do that.
I picked up beautiful Christmas petit fours for dessert tomorrow and will also have peppermint stick ice cream hot fudge sundaes.

Ive gone from the traditional frying meatballs to baking them on racks in baking sheets in the oven and smoked out the house last year (even with my powerful range hood), so this year we are putting them on the Traeger outside. It’s really a wood fired convection oven and we just won’t smoke them.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Once in a blue moon I don't feel well. I just crash and sleep. Happened today. And today is the day Scandinavians celebrate Christmas so things are hectic. Yesterday one of the families from Stockholm who have a summer house here arrived all goggle eyed. Could Tom help them find a Christmas tree out in the forest. No problem for Tom. Out into the forest in the pitch dark with the terrified father on the back of his snow scooter. OH, and could Tom be Father Christmas for the children "No problem says Tom. HMM. I think there are 4 children there who don't believe in Father Christmas anymore.
THis is what we were doing on Sunday


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

I found this video of our farm. We have 3 times as much snow all ready this year. Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I am working 'til 5 then it's to my parents to have Christmas


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm working until 6 today, and then it's going to be a quiet night at home. Christmas Eve plans are cancelled due to a lot of flu and colds among the people I was going out with. We'll meet in January instead and that's just fine with me.

Tonight I'll finish making up a batch of spiced pecans to bring to Christmas dinner tomorrow AND decorate a batch of black currant jam I made earlier, to bring as tiny gifts for each of the 12 people at the meal. I'll turn the Christmas lights on and find some black/white Christmas movie on TV and enjoy.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> Do you still have stuff to do?


No, this AM picked up a script for the wife along with a couple of loafs of bread and that's all I needed to do today.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

TripleD said:


> Grilling 14 hand cut rib eyes tonight. Inch and a half thick.


I picked up two big rib eyes for us tonight on the way to work this morning 
Left jobsite at 11 with a check, picked up a few things for her even though we agreed to get each other no gifts, went to town and got the check in the bank, got a full tank of fuel, some Blue Moon Mango Wheat beer which I am partaking in now. 
Near 70 tomorrow so nothing traditional for Christmas, bbq pork steaks, brats, chicken, etc.


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

60 and sunny here in SW Ohio.Wow, crazy weather, so I split some firewood,brought it closer to the house for when it does get cold.Made DW's Christmas present.She reminded me I said I would make a rack to hold lids for two pans on the back of a cabinet door. I had some cherry wood,that I planed and finished and installed the lid holders,works good she likes it.Happy wife! Church service for Christmas eve,then tomorrow,family arrives!


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Worked 3 young dogs in the field this morning, visited a dear friend, headed to my mom's for a couple hours this evening and then the grands will come over to stay the night.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

That's the Christmas spirit


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

elevenpoint said:


> That's the Christmas spirit
> View attachment 82210


I notice a lack of ornaments within his reach! Same way on our tree!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Woke at 3:30 AM scratchy throat stuffy hed and running nose. Took some meds made a hot cup of tea and added some honey and lemon and drank it. Laid back in the recliner and tried to go back to sleep. Wasn't happening so turned the tube on and watched some rerun sit coms.

Finally after the 4:30 Local News came on and i saw the weather I felt sleepy shut the TV off and fell aslep till 7:30.
Made up a nother mug of tea, honey and lemon drank it took some benidril to see if the head would clear up and nose quit running.
Bout 7:45 got dressed went out and let the dogs loose, it is frosty damp out side this morning.

Came back in turned TV on to watch a different news station till 9;00 AM, Made up a straight lemon and honey drink twice in that time and started felling some better.
Ate my breakfast cold cereal and milk.

went out and took the dogs for our morning walk seen our normal 7 doe's which we detoured around even though hinting them is done here.

Kare is getting ready to go get our youngest grand daughter who isn't feeling real well her self but had came to Michigan to see her dads mother, but Kare was to get her for the day.
I need to stay out of Kares way so went down to my little room and started reloading 12ga shot shells. I had just ran out, totaly out of shot when Kare yelled bye.
I came back upo stairs and saw it was time to fix my Grinchmas eve dinner.

Tender loin medillans, fried brussel sprouts an oven backed potato and cranberry sauce.

More lemon and honey during rhe afternoon watching some old sorry movie. a 2 hour nap.

About to fix my supper then fill the tub with water I can just barely stand to get in it and drink several good double shots of peppermint snops then go to bet with every blanket and quilt I can find to crawl under.

 Al


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I notice a lack of ornaments within his reach! Same way on our tree!


He whacked off one of my favorites 
No more


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Worked this morning installing FRP. Got done by ten then I had to put on my survival gear and brave Walmart (because my *wife* forgot some stuff) and go shopping. Then we had Christmas here at the house. Everyone is gone home now so it's quiet. Now some R&R is in order. 

Did get my pellet grill though and it was a nice surprise. @Lisa in WA I don't need yours now.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> Woke at 3:30 AM scratchy throat stuffy hed and running nose. Took some meds made a hot cup of tea and added some honey and lemon and drank it. Laid back in the recliner and tried to go back to sleep. Wasn't happening so turned the tube on and watched some rerun sit coms.
> 
> Finally after the 4:30 Local News came on and i saw the weather I felt sleepy shut the TV off and fell aslep till 7:30.
> Made up a nother mug of tea, honey and lemon drank it took some benidril to see if the head would clear up and nose quit running.
> ...


Hope you feel better soon Al!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for the christmas wish Crehberg.
Some better this morning but think I will part take of the snops and hot bath and heavy covers at some point today again.


 Al


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

We had lunch at a place that's new in town but has several restaurants across the state, it specializes in pulled pork and mac n cheese. I had Thai sauced Hawg Wings (huge pork ribs) and rodeo mac n cheese. I brought one of the wings and most of mac n cheese home. We picked up the guard dog from her spa day, dropped her off at home (it was 10 minutes rather than an hour round trip) and headed out for the stuff for dinner today. We must have hit it at the right time because it wasn't bad, peoplely wise. 

Back home, ordered Elf on Prime, and ate the rest of our lunches for dinner. More snuggling while watching The Last Jedi. It was a very nice Christmas Eve. And Mr. Pixie wrapped all the presents... a job I loathe and truly suck at.

Have a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from the Pixie Clan.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

today we will be having dinner here prepared by our two daughters. about 9 people will be here for the spiral cut ham meal.. Yesterday, I participated by baking the dinner rolls.
Last night was the first night in about 30 years that my wife and I were completely alone. Not even a pet dog or cat.
It was so quiet that I could hardly get to sleep.
......jiminwisc......


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Gotta love Missouri. We got snow on Halloween. For christmas, 65 degrees. I'll take it!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

at 4pm , all of our kids went home. nice to see them all, nice to see them go.. LOL
heavy sigh, ahhhh.
thinking a brewski might hit the spot..
.....jiminwisc.....
th


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not a bit of snow here. my sister in nfld has been shovelling for a couple days. my bro just called from up north . he's spending Christmas with his grandson. they had over 25 people in. I haven't seen anyone. my son will be in tomorrow with my smoked salmon.

I've been watching old movies most of the day and reading. doesn't seem like Christmas at all with the ground bare. I don't want to see any now though. it was just for the one day I would have liked a bit. ~Georgia


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

We got to bed last night by 11:30 and the grandkids woke us up about 8 this morning and we had the gift ripping open riot pictures taken and the mess cleaned up by 10, brunch done by noon, watched the kids play , complain and pout for a few hours and me, the dogs and 3 bags of box trash for me to chip shred and compost to keep thieves from taking theft inventory from her garbage bin before it gets picked up Monday got home by 4 and the dogs and I took a nap.
Tomorrow I chip shred the gift box trash and some brush , play with the dogs, do some yard chores and put the 2019 holiday and associated extra social hassles behind me as my life here on the hill gets back to normal for awhile.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

put a new battery into the tractor. whoops !! had the cables reversed. lotsa sparks. . turned the cables around.
tractor started right up.. new problem, ammeter is spiked way beyond the numbers to the positive side.
key on, key off, do difference.. IDK what is wrong.?
did I fry the ammeter? or the regulator ?
have to put my new digital multimeter on it when it gets here.. Wife is picking one up for me while she is in town right now..
......jiminwisc.....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Built a shed for the buck goats this morning. Going shopping for good coffee with a GF this afternoon. 

My construction friends.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I ''snipered'' an ugly racked buck yesterday. It feels like cheating when you can shoot them out of the truck and pick them up with a tractor....


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Pulling my coyote traps before we get a bunch or rain and they freeze in. Re-setting the otter traps.
Going to friends mom's 90th birthday celebration this evening.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

DD's family went to Galveston for a vacation. DS's is I don't know where for sure. Think his wife and daughter went to Florida and left him home. I'm home alone. Slept in way late this morning. Leftovers in fridge for whenever I get hungry. Lazy today, got some rain falling slowly. Church tomorrow.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Worked this morning 
Home by noon
Picked up hog, 260lbs last night
Was going to start processing the 25 plus bags of frozen tomatoes but having Franziskaner Weissbier instead 
Rainy damp day and no motivation for anything today


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Used my Peloton bike for the first time. Clipping the shoes in and out was difficult at first but it was actually a lot of fun. The instructor was great and the time went by quickly. Now I can feel virtuous all day which is the best part.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

TripleD said:


> I ''snipered'' an ugly racked buck yesterday. It feels like cheating when you can shoot them out of the truck and pick them up with a tractor....


Was he driving or a passenger?


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

What's a Peloton bike?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

anniew said:


> What's a Peloton bike?


An internet connected spin bike (stationary) that you can take scenic rides on, live or pre recorded spin classes. It also has online yoga, strength training, meditation, stretching, etc. to do off the bike.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

anniew said:


> What's a Peloton bike?


My oldest daughter seriously wants a Peloton bike, but it's seriously out of her price line. The bike itself isn't horribly expensive, but the mandatory membership is nearly $500.00 year. 

https://www.onepeloton.com/


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Fixing to search for more Confederate documents.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

It rained Saturday evening. Turned to snow overnight. Got about 6 inches of heavy wet snow by 8:30 this morning and it's still coming down. Forecast to snow until midday Monday, another 8 to 12 inches unless some of it turns to rain. Thirty mile an hour wind, gusts to 50mph, on Monday.

On Saturday morning I brought in enough firewood for four days and filled the bird feeders. Gonna hunker down 'til it's over. The snowblower is getting a workout on Monday afternoon. I remember a couple of years ago I never used the snowblower all winter. I miss global warming.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> My oldest daughter seriously wants a Peloton bike, but it's seriously out of her price line. The bike itself isn't horribly expensive, but the mandatory membership is nearly $500.00 year.
> 
> https://www.onepeloton.com/


The membership isn’t mandatory...you can drop it at any time and they aren’t going to take away the bike you’ve already paid for. For that matter you can buy a used one and just do the $13 per month app subscription or find spin videos on YouTube.

But really..At $39 per month, it’s far cheaper than a gym membership and most people could pay for it by abstaining from Starbucks or margaritas at Chili’s. It’s all about your priorities.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> It’s all about your priorities.


It's less than $1.40 per day.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

My priority is that exercise is accomplished while working around the property, with the critters, gardening, shoveling snow, going for a walk, etc. No gym or similar equipment for me.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

My priority is that exercise is accomplished while working around the property, with the critters, gardening, shoveling snow, going for a walk, etc. No gym or similar equipment for me.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

anniew said:


> My priority is that exercise is accomplished while working around the property, with the critters, gardening, shoveling snow, going for a walk, etc. No gym or similar equipment for me.


Good for you. Everyone has to find what works best for them.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Hope y’all don’t mind if I jump in here on this thread - I like ones like this where everyone shares what they have going on for the day.

I’ll start tomorrow. Nobody wants to hear about the 3 hour round trip to bring my wife to the hospital for one of her infusions. Long exhausting days....


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

In The Woods said:


> Hope y’all don’t mind if I jump in here on this thread - I like ones like this where everyone shares what they have going on for the day.
> 
> I’ll start tomorrow. Nobody wants to hear about the 3 hour round trip to bring my wife to the hospital for one of her infusions. Long exhausting days....


does she have cancer? My mom just had her second chemo last week and I feel badly that I’m not there in Ohio to help. They are long days. 
Lazy day here. Lightly snowing. Finishing the chicken soup I made the stock for yesterday. Rode my bike so I feel pleasantly righteous.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Lisa in WA said:


> does she have cancer? My mom just had her second chemo last week and I feel badly that I’m not there in Ohio to help. They are long days.
> Lazy day here. Lightly snowing. Finishing the chicken soup I made the stock for yesterday. Rode my bike so I feel pleasantly righteous.


Not cancer but a bad infection after her knee replacement surgery last May which is yet another long story. It’s been a very long slow process. She just had her 4th infusion of some special antibiotic which is only available at the hospital that is 1.5 hours away vs. the closer one which is only 45 minutes away.

But it is done at an big infusion centef which is located in the - lacking a better term right now - what I call the cancer building. It is very humbling to me to sit there with her around all the cancer patients.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Shoveling snow. Not enough for the snowblower and not to little to leave it sit.
It was 50 or so out yesterday...
It's the type snow that sits on each individual tree branch and twig. Beautiful.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

doozie said:


> Shoveling snow. Not enough for the snowblower and not to little to leave it sit.
> It was 50 or so out yesterday...
> It's the type snow that sits on each individual tree branch and twig. Beautiful.


I wish we had snow - I HATE rain in the winter time.

Was raining and foggy this morning - then after lunch the sun came out and it got up to 55*! Our historical average high today is 33*.

I love waking up in the morning to see the snow stuck to all the trees. I have to go back in my photo albums to see it as right now all we have is drab brown.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

In The Woods, my sister in law has a pic line for the same. Her knee hardware was removed right after Halloween and left out until the infection cleared. Looks like the knee will be “re-installed” next Friday. Fingers crossed for her and your wife.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

snowlady said:


> In The Woods, my sister in law has a pic line for the same. Her knee hardware was removed right after Halloween and left out until the infection cleared. Looks like the knee will be “re-installed” next Friday. Fingers crossed for her and your wife.


Thank you!

The surgeon already told her multiple times that the removal of the hardware is a distinct possibility. Hoping not - she says she doesn't think she could go through 2 more surgeries on that knee......

She sees the surgeon again on Monday - then next Monday her checkup at the wound clinic.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

In The Woods said:


> Not cancer but a bad infection after her knee replacement surgery last May which is yet another long story. It’s been a very long slow process. She just had her 4th infusion of some special antibiotic which is only available at the hospital that is 1.5 hours away vs. the closer one which is only 45 minutes away.
> 
> But it is done at an big infusion centef which is located in the - lacking a better term right now - what I call the cancer building. It is very humbling to me to sit there with her around all the cancer patients.





snowlady said:


> In The Woods, my sister in law has a pic line for the same. Her knee hardware was removed right after Halloween and left out until the infection cleared. Looks like the knee will be “re-installed” next Friday. Fingers crossed for her and your wife.


I can't imagine the pain of a knee replacement, and then having to remove it and do it again.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Today is basically rest and recuperation day after our trip yesterday. Can’t do much outside anyway as the ground is now thawed and muddy after yesterday’s rain.

Got the trash burned this morning and the outgoing mail in the mailbox. Then spent 15 minutes or so playing with my Border Collie Jake. I have found that as long as I get him outside and to run a couple times a day he doesn’t mind resting with us old crippled up folks most the rest of the day.

last week I got some brushing done at the far end of my property. It’s so much easier to do with no green in the woods - can see what I’m doing. But that is also taking its toll with my RA.

But I have to find something to do each day or I go stir crazy. Every winter I take one room and repaint it. So today I will start on our sitting room where we spend most of our time. First order of business is taking everything off the walls then the fun part of scrubbing the ceiling and walls down.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

There is yucky carpet in the bedroom level of our new home (it will be removed in the spring, there is hardwood underneath) but it's skeeving me out right now. So, I ordered a dry carpet cleaning carpet and special vacuum head for my Dyson. 

There will be no more skeeve after it is delivered today.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> There is yucky carpet in the bedroom level of our new home (it will be removed in the spring, there is hardwood underneath) but it's skeeving me out right now. So, I ordered a dry carpet cleaning carpet and special vacuum head for my Dyson.
> 
> There will be no more skeeve after it is delivered today.


I gotta’ ask - what’s “skeeve”? Probably just a word from a different part of the country but I’m curious...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

In The Woods said:


> I gotta’ ask - what’s “skeeve”? Probably just a word from a different part of the country but I’m curious...


Gives you the creeps, yucky, just eww. I'm from upstate NY.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> There is yucky carpet in the bedroom level of our new home (it will be removed in the spring, there is hardwood underneath) but it's skeeving me out right now. So, I ordered a dry carpet cleaning carpet and special vacuum head for my Dyson.
> 
> There will be no more skeeve after it is delivered today.


I hope it's just surface icky. The previous owners of our house had locked a large dog in one of the bedrooms, apparently for days on end. We had to remove the carpet to get rid of the smell. When the carpet came up it took most of the pressed subfloor with it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

It doesn't smell like like excrement or urine, it's just dirty. It's all light colored so that type of stain would show up.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm glad yours is just dirty and that you have good hardwood floors underneath.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> Gives you the creeps, yucky, just eww. I'm from upstate NY.


OK - got it!

There are a lot of different terms for stuff between northern and southern Pa even.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm gonna run to town, hit the bank, gas up the pickup, go to store and get more pork chops and a few other things for tomorrow. Come home, cook the blackeyed peas for tomorrow, set up extra table and bring in extra chairs. Last count I had was 12 adults and 3 children for tomorrow.

Tomorrow will be peel and mash potatoes, make two skillets of corn bread, heat the collards, heat the peas, cook the pork chops, and enjoy . Someone else better be on clean up duty.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

whiterock said:


> I'm gonna run to town, hit the bank, gas up the pickup, go to store and get more pork chops and a few other things for tomorrow. Come home, cook the blackeyed peas for tomorrow, set up extra table and bring in extra chairs. Last count I had was 12 adults and 3 children for tomorrow.
> 
> Tomorrow will be peel and mash potatoes, make two skillets of corn bread, heat the collards, heat the peas, cook the pork chops, and enjoy . Someone else better be on clean up duty.


Wow! You better get cleanup help with all you're doing. 

My New Year's Day tradition is lunch and shopping, but my usual cohorts are working or out of state this year.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

My daughter's 26th birthday is today, so we will be going to "Japan West" for hibachi around 7, but not going "out" afterwards like she has planned....probably a slow night at home watching a movie.

I will probably fool around in my shop till dinnertime. Back to work on Thursday after having 9 days off.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Spinning and knitting and waiting for midnight. I have to be outside with the horses and bull calves . They are nervous if there are any fireworks. 
HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL HOMESTEADERS


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I am taking DSIL to her first session of physical therapy today. And fuming because I couldn't get her pain pills. It's an opioid so have to jump through all the extra hoops to get them. Can't start the process early or the insurance co won't approve to pay for them. The prescription has to be picked up in person. They take a copy of my driver's license. Then delivered in person to the pharmacy where I get a choice of wait around for 2 hours or make another trip back. Today the prescription was being carried to the drs office we see from another one, it wasn't there when we needed it. Can't stick around and wait because we need to go to therapy. And holiday tomorrow, they are closed. Thank you, worthless dopeheads who abuse opioids.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

MO_cows said:


> I am taking DSIL to her first session of physical therapy today. And fuming because I couldn't get her pain pills. It's an opioid so have to jump through all the extra hoops to get them. Can't start the process early or the insurance co won't approve to pay for them. The prescription has to be picked up in person. They take a copy of my driver's license. Then delivered in person to the pharmacy where I get a choice of wait around for 2 hours or make another trip back. Today the prescription was being carried to the drs office we see from another one, it wasn't there when we needed it. Can't stick around and wait because we need to go to therapy. And holiday tomorrow, they are closed. Thank you, worthless dopeheads who abuse opioids.


I feel bad that your SIL is going to need those painkillers after therapy. I hope she has soon. 

In NY, the process is done electronically- Dr's office to NYS reporting system to pharmacy. It's still a PITA, but it's a bit faster.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> I feel bad that your SIL is going to need those painkillers after therapy. I hope she has soon.
> 
> In NY, the process is done electronically- Dr's office to NYS reporting system to pharmacy. It's still a PITA, but it's a bit faster.


I don't understand why the first prescription when we checked her out of the hospital, was sent to the pharmacy electronically but since then it's been the pick up in person routine. Because of the dopeheads, people who need the meds and use them correctly have a hard time getting them. This woman can't drive right now and is on a walker, living in a rural area where delivery is not available, how many hoops do they think she can jump through? I took off work today for this. Just like the gun laws, punish the law abiding ones because of the actions of the law breakers. This first session is more of an evaluation and orientation, so hopefully some ibuprofen will get her through.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

MO_cows said:


> I don't understand why the first prescription when we checked her out of the hospital, was sent to the pharmacy electronically but since then it's been the pick up in person routine. Because of the dopeheads, people who need the meds and use them correctly have a hard time getting them. This woman can't drive right now and is on a walker, living in a rural area where delivery is not available, how many hoops do they think she can jump through? I took off work today for this. Just like the gun laws, punish the law abiding ones because of the actions of the law breakers. This first session is more of an evaluation and orientation, so hopefully some ibuprofen will get her through.


It must not be mandatory to file the prescription electronically in MO. It will be, and anyone that can write a script will have to comply. NY has been this way for three years or so for all prescriptions, not just controlled medications. 

She can layer OTC meds- take two ibuprofen, after two hours take two tylenol, and after another two hours Aleve. I had to do it today.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> There is yucky carpet in the bedroom level of our new home (it will be removed in the spring, there is hardwood underneath) but it's skeeving me out right now. So, I ordered a dry carpet cleaning carpet and special vacuum head for my Dyson.
> 
> There will be no more skeeve after it is delivered today.


THIS WORKED! It worked better than I had hoped. I swear the carpet in the hallway is a shade later, and the stairs look even better. I'm ordering more to the do the bedrooms.

The man that lived here prior smoked cigarettes, lots and lots of cigarettes, mainly in the garage. The smell permeated my office (which is next to the garage) and it's virtually gone. I can still get a faintest whiff every so often when I walk by the door to the garage, but that's it. The true test will be tomorrow morning when our oldest drops by for coffee and cookies. She's got the nose of a bloodhound.

The special head for the Dyson is a great thing too. It worked on the stairs perfectly, but it's also gentle enough for the new area rugs.

I'm tired, but happy but the house looks and smells better.

ETA: I guess I should tell what the name of the wonderful stuff is: Zorb by Dyson.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> THIS WORKED! It worked better than I had hoped. I swear the carpet in the hallway is a shade later, and the stairs look even better. I'm ordering more to the do the bedrooms.
> 
> The man that lived here prior smoked cigarettes, lots and lots of cigarettes, mainly in the garage. The smell permeated my office (which is next to the garage) and it's virtually gone. I can still get a faintest whiff every so often when I walk by the door to the garage, but that's it. The true test will be tomorrow morning when our oldest drops by for coffee and cookies. She's got the nose of a bloodhound.
> 
> ...


The best thing I have found for cleaning like you want to do is to scrub the walls down with TSP-PF. I get it at the Sherwin-Willimas store - should be available at other places also.

I discovered it when I started my winter painting projects a couple years ago. The TSP-PF was my first step in the preparation process. It’s amazing how well it works and not messy at all. I was painting rooms that hadn’t been painted in over 25 years and were smoked in.

https://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/products/savogran-tsppf-phosphate-free-cleaner

————-

And the opioid thing - been there/done that and it continues. Many hoops to jump through. Luckily our PCP is willing to go through it all with us. Have to have a new Rx every month. Sent in electronically after they check with the DEA database. Then the pharmacy has to check the same database before filling. Also subject to random pee test plus every 3 months no matter what. Doctor is a 2 hour round trip....

The worst part for us is it can only be filled on the 30th day from the last Rx. We live in a very rural area and only go to town once every other week. So that means special trips to town just for that. I guess they think everyone lives a couple blocks from a pharmacy......


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

In The Woods said:


> The best thing I have found for cleaning like you want to do is to scrub the walls down with TSP-PF. I get it at the Sherwin-Willimas store - should be available at other places also.
> 
> I discovered it when I started my winter painting projects a couple years ago. The TSP-PF was my first step in the preparation process. It’s amazing how well it works and not messy at all. I was painting rooms that hadn’t been painted in over 25 years and were smoked in.
> 
> https://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/products/savogran-tsppf-phosphate-free-cleaner


Thank you. I'll try this in the garage when the weather warms up.


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

Took down all the outside Christmas lights. Took advantage of unusual warm weather. 50+ degrees, not good when we need snow.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

A frosty 18* this morning but the sky is clear - sun is starting its way up over the mountain. This time of year the sun doesn’t hit the house until 10:30 or so.

So will continue with inside projects this morning. Starting to scrub down the ceiling and walls in our sitting/TV room. After my first session yesterday I may just get away with a good scrubbing and not need to paint. I can only do this 1/2-1 hour a day so it takes times.

After lunch it’s supposed to warm up so they say. So I will then burn the garbage and get Jake (Border Collie) outside to get his run on. That way he will be ready for snack and rest time after 2pm when I retire to my chair for the rest of the day.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm getting 45 acres planted in pines today. The guys got started about 7:30. There were 16 of them so it shouldn't take long...


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Adjusting to end of holidays. RESTING.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

TripleD said:


> I'm getting 45 acres planted in pines today. The guys got started about 7:30. There were 16 of them so it shouldn't take long...


That’s a lot of trees and a lot of men!


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

In The Woods said:


> That’s a lot of trees and a lot of men!


The rows are to be 10 feet apart with 7 feet spacing between the trees on the rows...


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

TripleD said:


> The rows are to be 10 feet apart with 7 feet spacing between the trees on the rows...


Guessing this is a start to a tree farm?

Always wanted to do that but never had enough land.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Pecan trees for sale at local grocery store


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If that's the "low price" I can't even afford to drive past the place.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Maybe Alice moved to wonderland. She is around the Austin area.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If that's the "low price" I can't even afford to drive past the place.


You could buy them a bit cheaper at a nursery. I have quite a few down by the river. The ones here are a bit smaller then most but have more flavor. They do take about 5-6 years to produce any nuts after planning.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Assessing the damage from hitting a big buck dead center at 55mph last night about 6pm.
Not too bad considering his size and a direct hit.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

TripleD said:


> I'm getting 45 acres planted in pines today. The guys got started about 7:30. There were 16 of them so it shouldn't take long...


28000 trees planted by noon!


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Prepping the basement for the upcoming man cave project. Have to stop to eat lunch and then go get some rabbit manure...(That's better than eating lunch afterward....the girls would probably kick me out)

geo


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Elevenpoint, are you going to make tamales, too?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am going to pick up the dog when the veterinarian calls and do some outside projects for a friend while he is away from his house at a couple of VA medical appointments.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Rainy and drizzly this morning but awful warm for this time of year. Everything is muddy - wish it were snow covered.

Started this morning with Jake (Border Collie) who must have found something to roll in this morning when he was out. What a muddy stinky mess! Dried him off with towels the best we could then into the tub for a bath with the hand shower.

I then took a walk in his area (wireless fence about 1/2 acre) and couldn’t find where he was doing it.

That shot most of the morning so far. Now the visiting nurse should be here for my wife within the next 20 minutes. Since Jake doesn’t like people (like me) I have to sit in our sitting room with him with the doorway barricaded. By the time she leaves it will be time for lunch.

Hoping to get some more ceiling scrubbed this afternoon but I am about tired out already.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Elevenpoint, are you going to make tamales, too?


I won't be making anything out of that deer.
I drove home as my airbag light was flashing and was not sure how much damage was done.
Went back with neighbor and his truck and deer was gone.
Somebody got it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Food on the table for someone. That’s good.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Food on the table for someone. That’s good.


Exactly, that's good enough for me.
Another neighbor called Sunday morning, do you want a deer?
Sure, I'll be there in ten minutes.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

101pigs said:


> You could buy them a bit cheaper at a nursery. I have quite a few down by the river. The ones here are a bit smaller then most but have more flavor. They do take about 5-6 years to produce any nuts after planning.


I have some pecan trees I got from mo conservation dept for cheap. They are about 10 years now, no pecans. I planted 10 little first year twigs, 5 or 6 survived, no nuts yet.

We got our occupancy permit on the she shed. Passed inspection, woo hoo. Had one little hiccup, supposed to have 36 inches clearance in front of breaker box. We were short because we tucked it into a 36 inch deep closet and adding sheetrock made it short. The inspector passed it anyway.

Base and trim is getting installed Monday, we hired a guy because precision finish carpentry is beyond our skill set. So next weekend DSIL might be able to move in. Depends how mobile she is. Since she is still on Walker, we will have to do the moving. And her stuff has been in the barn and some in the stock trailer with a tarp around it, so all needs cleaned up. And she needs a couch and all the shades and curtains, rugs, etc.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

MO_cows said:


> I have some pecan trees I got from mo conservation dept for cheap. They are about 10 years now, no pecans. I planted 10 little first year twigs, 5 or 6 survived, no nuts yet.
> 
> We got our occupancy permit on the she shed. Passed inspection, woo hoo. Had one little hiccup, supposed to have 36 inches clearance in front of breaker box. We were short because we tucked it into a 36 inch deep closet and adding sheetrock made it short. The inspector passed it anyway.
> 
> Base and trim is getting installed Monday, we hired a guy because precision finish carpentry is beyond our skill set. So next weekend DSIL might be able to move in. Depends how mobile she is. Since she is still on Walker, we will have to do the moving. And her stuff has been in the barn and some in the stock trailer with a tarp around it, so all needs cleaned up. And she needs a couch and all the shades and curtains, rugs, etc.


A good finish carpenter will make any project shine, that's where the project comes together.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

elevenpoint said:


> Assessing the damage from hitting a big buck dead center at 55mph last night about 6pm.
> Not too bad considering his size and a direct hit.


I hope you are ok. 

I started out cleaning my propagation shelf in the basement but nearly coughed up a lung. So I'm back to holding down the couch for a while.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am going to pick up the dog when the veterinarian calls and do some outside projects for a friend while he is away from his house at a couple of VA medical appointments.


Let us know how Kit Kat's surgery goes. Still sending good thoughts to all.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I picked her up just before noon. As planned, they took all the toe bones. He said it doesn’t look like osteosarcoma. He said nasty white thick ooze came out, and he suspects an “inclusion cyst.”

The lump on the top of her toe had red meaty stuff, but not meat, in it. 

The lump farther up had white fibrous tissue in it. 

All three were sent to the pathologist. 

Kit has a lovely pink pressure bandage and three medications. 

She has been sleeping most of the day. 

I called my son to ask if he would cover part of the expenses, as it is actually Cole’s dog. (My grandson) 

He said he was not one to spend thousands on a dog’s treatment, but he would put some money together. 

Total cost for the two first veterinarian visits and the surgery is just over $1400. 

She is worth that to me.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

It was quite a hit but not much damage for the circumstances.


Danaus29 said:


> I hope you are ok.
> 
> I started out cleaning my propagation shelf in the basement but nearly coughed up a lung. So I'm back to holding down the couch for a while.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I picked her up just before noon. As planned, they took all the toe bones. He said it doesn’t look like osteosarcoma. He said nasty white thick ooze came out, and he suspects an “inclusion cyst.”
> 
> The lump on the top of her toe had red meaty stuff, but not meat, in it.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you'll have the money tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I picked her up just before noon. As planned, they took all the toe bones. He said it doesn’t look like osteosarcoma. He said nasty white thick ooze came out, and he suspects an “inclusion cyst.”
> 
> The lump on the top of her toe had red meaty stuff, but not meat, in it.
> 
> ...


I'm optimistic it isn't cancer. How is Kit Kat this morning?

I'd be disappointed if one of my daughters didn't step up in that type of situation. Hopefully your son will.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Good Afternoon!

Been unusually quiet here the past week - actually got to stay home for 6 days in a row as my wife had no other medical appointments. Boy that felt good!

Started working on our sitting room. Each winter I take 1 room - scrub it down from ceiling to floor then paint. Got the ceiling done in 5 sessions - can only do it for 1/2 hour a day. Got one corner done also. It’s a tough room to do as this is where we spend 90% of our time and so much stuff to move out of the way.

The good news is that it looks as if I won’t have to paint after all - looking great as I get the scrubbing done.

Took my wife to her 8am appointment at the ortho surgeon (follow up). As usual I drop her off and head to Walmart to do the grocery shopping. I’ve been getting a 2 week supply each grocery run. Felt great to be successful in that they had enough of our goodies on the shelf to complete my list.

Back to pick up my wife exactly an hour later - thought she might not be done yet but she was. Turns out....she went to the front desk to check in. Lady asked if she got the phone call. Huh? Here the doc called in sick.

When we got home I played the voice message - they called at 7:32. Well we have to leave at 7:00 to be there by 7:45 (their requirement). Do these people think everyone lives 5 or 10 minutes from the hospital? I would have been really mad but she needed to get blood work for another doc - that took most of the hour anyway. Plus I had to get groceries - always coordinate the grocery runs with her appointments - saves trips to town (1.5 hour round trip).

Anyway - the snow stopped by the time we got home and now have brilliant sunshine but with a blustery NW wind at 38*. It’s so nice to see the sun in the winter as we get weeks at a time with overcast being downwind from Lake Erie.

Took Jake outside for some play time - now it’s snack and nap time for all 3 of us!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

That stinks, In The Woods. Do you have a cell number they can use? It's good you could use the time for other things.

I do the same thing with scrub one room down and move on to another. I don't usually paint tho.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Today has been re rescheduled. 

The only thing that I accomplished so far is rebandaging Kit’s surgery wound. 









I sent the pic to the vet. They said it looks ok.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Kit is the most important thing, Alice. The wound is pink and not draining horribly.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> That stinks, In The Woods. Do you have a cell number they can use? It's good you could use the time for other things.
> 
> I do the same thing with scrub one room down and move on to another. I don't usually paint tho.


There is no cell service from my home to about 1 mile from town. I do keep a Tracfone in the truck for emergencies but never use it. Kind of fruitless without service.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

TripleD said:


> 28000 trees planted by noon!


 That’s pretty impressive!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I picked her up just before noon. As planned, they took all the toe bones. He said it doesn’t look like osteosarcoma. He said nasty white thick ooze came out, and he suspects an “inclusion cyst.”
> 
> The lump on the top of her toe had red meaty stuff, but not meat, in it.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your dog. I really understand spending money on dogs, but they are so worth it. I spent last month being grounded trying to keep my very active young Australian Shepherd quiet and have another month to go as he has heart worm. This incident has cost me $1000.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Another busy day, Mr. Pixie has an app't to have his hearing aids adjusted this afternoon. It's about an hour away, and near a decent shopping area so we'll do a bit while we're there. We're having a bedroom set delivered tomorrow into what has become a stash everything room, so that will need to be cleaned out. And I still haven't completed my closet. 

The NY Pixie son in law's job hours changed, he now has to be at work (an hour away) at 6 rather than 7. I'm now going to go to their house and fall back asleep on the couch until the grands wake me up. There is no point in waking them up at 4:30 and dragging them here. 

And on a final note, do not buy a Samsung (or LG) refrigerator. The one that came with the house (ginormous, three door, ice and water, the whole she-bang) is 5 years old and slowly dying. Our appliance guy, we've used him for years, won't work on them at all. He doesn't know anyone in the area that will. His suggestion was to continue to chip out the ice maker, use a clear caulk to seal the warm air from melting the ice, and when the entire back freezes (which it will eventually) replace it. Gah. I priced them. Our first car cost less... Gah. 

I hope your day is pleasant.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

How sad is this, I took the Mower of of my JD955 (72" wide, and about 500#). This morning I sharpened the blades, and will grease all the zerks, and replace a few worn pins. I also have a small hole that I need to patch in the mower chute. I am amazed that I can get this stuff done in 50* weather in January. I'm hoping to get a bunch of "Spring" stuff done now so I can enjoy the warmer Spring weather more when it comes.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Years ago, we were using the refrigerator that came from my folks' house, and it got to where it didn't work well in the summer. It got so bad we were keeping milk in a cooler.
Finally got sick of it and dropped a pile of cash on a new double door/ice and water in the door thing which I wouldn't buy again, even though it's been a good fridge.
A couple years ago, it got to acting up and wouldn't cool very well. I priced new ones, and the one I liked was around 3k.
That was when we had our little pug, and he always laid right in front of the fridge, and if you've been around a pug, you know how they shed.
The fan underneath had pulled a ton of pug hair into the coils, and that turned out to be the problem.
Glad I figured that out before I dropped a bunch of money on a new one.
That being said, I still wand a new one, but it's not an emergency anymore.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> Another busy day, Mr. Pixie has an app't to have his hearing aids adjusted this afternoon. It's about an hour away, and near a decent shopping area so we'll do a bit while we're there. We're having a bedroom set delivered tomorrow into what has become a stash everything room, so that will need to be cleaned out. And I still haven't completed my closet.
> 
> The NY Pixie son in law's job hours changed, he now has to be at work (an hour away) at 6 rather than 7. I'm now going to go to their house and fall back asleep on the couch until the grands wake me up. There is no point in waking them up at 4:30 and dragging them here.
> 
> ...


That’s a shame about your refrigerator. I know I am old school but don’t see why all these electronics need to be in appliances like this.

We had to replace our electric kitchen range a few years ago. The electronic board went out. After tons of online shopping I couldn’t find a range without electronics. Why do you need an electronic board to energize a heating element?

I finally found a range on the Lowe’s site that had dials - I guess you would call it an analog range. Had to order it in.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

CKelly78z said:


> How sad is this, I took the Mower of of my JD955 (72" wide, and about 500#). This morning I sharpened the blades, and will grease all the zerks, and replace a few worn pins. I also have a small hole that I need to patch in the mower chute. I am amazed that I can get this stuff done in 50* weather in January. I'm hoping to get a bunch of "Spring" stuff done now so I can enjoy the warmer Spring weather more when it comes.


The thing is - with all this warm weather in January it will likely be winter in April....

I haven’t even started my tractor (Deere 2520) in a couple months. It hasn’t snowed enough to plow yet which is really out of the norm. And can’t do any work with it around the property as the ground isn’t frozen and makes a mess with the tractor.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Almost 80 here in Central Texas the last two glorious days. It will be cooler now this week. 

Awesome for outside work.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Going outside in a bit to start cutting up the cedar tree that fell in my front yard. I've been watching this thing for a few years. One hurricane hit, it leaned a bit, then Michael hit and it leaned a bit more. Then a good ole rain storm hit two weeks ago and it's on the ground.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Alice, news showed the pollen coming off the cedar in Austin yesterday. Can you see what you are doing outside? Please keep it down there. We have enough up here.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Well, I'm done for the day took a header in the garage. Bruises were immediate down my right side. Finger might be broken. Seeing my doc this afternoon.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

good heavens! hope you haven't broken a rib or something.

I'm getting ready for a storm coming in tonight. supposed to be 25cm. that's more than we've had so far altogether. I don't have much to do. got lots of food. flashlight,lanterns etc. we don't lose power too often but they are forcasting heavy winds. i'll just put on a couple more quilts in case because it's going to be overnight. I made a pot of soup and got some chic on roasting for sandwiches and I only have myself to take care of.

I do have an appointment for PT on my back for Thursday. don't expect Todd will have the driveway cleaned out by that time because he always waits now for the street plough and the sidewalk plough to finish so I don't end up with half of it back in the driveway again.

they are already brining the streets so they will be cleared. i'll just have to get a cab if worse comes to worse. ~Georgia


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

robin416 said:


> Well, I'm done for the day took a header in the garage. Bruises were immediate down my right side. Finger might be broken. Seeing my doc this afternoon.


Hopefully your finger isn't broken and you heal quickly.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

No rib involvement, just feeling pretty dumb for even doing it. I mean really, how many times have I climbed off that mower and not hooked my foot?

Good on you getting ready just in case, Georgia. Even if you come through it unscathed at least you won't be scrambling during an outage to pull things together.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Apparently I am sleeping all afternoon. Cedar pollen kicked my fanny.


----------



## lastfling (Jun 23, 2011)

Rained this morning so I decided it would be a good time to go to workshop and build a Nuc box for bees.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I just got in from unloading three tons of hay, and stacking it in the barn. And was once more reminded that I am not 25 any more. Excuse me while I go take a nap.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Engine together, torn apart, back together.
Long day.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The good news: the hearing aid adjustment and change of the end that fits in the ear, worked! Mr. Pixie is hearing much better now. 

The bad news: our youngest daughter has said if her husband (active Navy) is deployed to the middle east, she'll recommission into the military. She may be 33, but she'll always be my baby. It makes petty bickering over stupid crap less than pointless.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

It's supposed to be nice today, so after work I plan to replace the heater blower and the resistor for it on my pickup.
Looks pretty simple, but it always looks easy until you do it.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Had a dusting of snow overnight from the squalls coming off the lake. Cold and blustery out there!

Did some more wall scrubbing yesterday - so much easier than the ceilings! One more corner to go today and will be done with that. Then have to hand wash the curtains.

Good days to work inside - that’s why I start these projects in the winter. In the warmer months I am outside as much as possible with plenty to do.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Dishwasher repairman today.
Bought it new and leaked from the pump housing all under the new kitchen floor, cabinets, etc.
Looked for receipt and had one day of warranty left.
Now to get them to pay for tearing out new floor, cabinets, etc and pay for the water damage.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> The good news: the hearing aid adjustment and change of the end that fits in the ear, worked! Mr. Pixie is hearing much better now.
> 
> The bad news: our youngest daughter has said if her husband (active Navy) is deployed to the middle east, she'll recommission into the military. She may be 33, but she'll always be my baby. It makes petty bickering over stupid crap less than pointless.


Officially retired yesterday, installing new solar system for the woman down the road today.
Not my ideal way to spend the day, but she's a friend of my wife...
A little over $4,000 and she'll be off grid.
It's crazy how the prices have come down.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

nothing spectacular, minus -10F outside. all caught up with bread and roll baking.will do the few dishes by hand, just going to finish my cuppa coffee and wait for bed time..
........jiminwisc......


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

JeepHammer said:


> Officially retired yesterday, installing new solar system for the woman down the road today.
> Not my ideal way to spend the day, but she's a friend of my wife...
> A little over $4,000 and she'll be off grid.
> It's crazy how the prices have come down.


Congratulations! It won’t be long and you will wonder how you ever found the time to go to work.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

still snowing but very light now. got 15 inches or so. Todd came by and cleaned it up so I will be able to drive myself to PT tomorrow. everything closed here today but no power outage for me. ~Georgia


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

12* this morning - clear and cold! The near full moon was coming through the blinds last night.

So some more inside stuff today. Finished my wall scrubbing and also scrubbed the floor yesterday. The room looks good - it just feels good to me sitting in a room that was recently scrubbed down. Weird, huh?

Not going to paint so now am looking for another inside project to help pass the time through the rest of the winter. Of course with this weird weather - supposed to be in the 50’s this weekend - I can get outside and do a little more brush clearing. I love being out in the woods more than anything.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Just another day.
Didn't do what I wanted to yesterday. It was sunny and almost warm, so I decided to go do a little shooting instead of working on my pickup.
I'm so rusty it's not funny. I need to shoot more often.
Hopefully today I'll get after that heater fan in my pickup


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Took a break from life and hiked about 4 miles yesterday.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Pretty picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> I'm so rusty it's not funny. *I need to shoot more often*.
> Hopefully today I'll get after that heater fan in my pickup


Shoot your truck and you can solve both problems at the same time.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Shoot your truck and you can solve both problems at the same time.


The way I was shooting, I probably couldn't hit it from the driver's seat.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

elevenpoint said:


> Took a break from life and hiked about 4 miles yesterday.
> View attachment 82538


There’s nothing quite like a winter walk in the woods!


----------



## Michael120650 (Dec 11, 2016)

Going to try to finish the smoke house and get the pipe buried, got the feeding done this morning. Seems like something always needs done, keeps you young. I was reading Facebook this morning and someone that’s almost 50 years old is try to figure out how to slow down and cut back on the work load. If you have a homestead, I see know way to slow down. It’s what you want and make of it. I’m almost 70 and for see no slowing down, and yes like all my age. I have health issues, I’ll keep going until I
Can’t go anymore.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

It is thirty degrees, and snowing. I just got back from a two mile walk with the dogs. Trying to decide if I should go to the post office tomorrow.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Talked to a phone scammer this morning, said some ridiculous things, had them laughing, I even got to talk to a senior manager, LOL.

Later on gong on a trip to the Airport, some shopping at a giant grocery store named Woodmans, and they will have things I didn't know I needed.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Took my wife for her ultrasound this morning - did all the other errands we needed done while in town.

It was 28* and raining when we left - sidewalk in front of the house was like glass. The first 10 miles of the 35 miles to town were a bit iffy but then were OK since they were treated. Once again my dedicated winter tires were priceless.

Got home just a bit ago - put the groceries away and put the truck away while spending a few minutes outside with Jake. It is so nasty/damp/raw out there - 33* and drizzle.

My legs are aching so bad now I can hardly stand it. Looks like the rest of the afternoon stuck in the recliner for me.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

I did year end/year beginning paper work and filing. Shredded the oldest years worth of papers. Got all the giving reports ready to take to church on Sunday. I made cookies and a chicken casserole, too. Now, just waiting for “the weather”. We’re up for rain then ice tonight then snow and wind tomorrow. We’ll see....


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

tornado warnings around me this evening


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

doozie said:


> Talked to a phone scammer this morning, said some ridiculous things, had them laughing, I even got to talk to a senior manager, LOL.
> 
> Later on gong on a trip to the Airport, some shopping at a giant grocery store named Woodmans, and they will have things I didn't know I needed.


One of my sons first jobs was one of those people. He told me to "escalate" the call and it would get to a manager real quick. They will generally give you what you want if you do that. 

To escalate is pretty much to disagree with whatever they say for the first three people. After that, be guarded in what you say. Soon you will either get what you want or have a good time.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

whiterock said:


> tornado warnings around me this evening


Same here. It's why I am up right now. In High Island tonight and there storms are in Houston now. 

Can't sleep. Hope you are ok.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Everyone in the tornado area OK this morning?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

37F this morning and falling. have a inch and a half of rain since midnight. 
Was supposed to go coyote hunting so will probably go out and sharpen chain saw chains and mix up a batch of fuel for my Birthday saw.

Then come in and watch some old movies if we haven't lost power yet. Still watch some but will have to start the genorator.
Some thing like 240,000 with out power north of us already.


 Al


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Everyone in the tornado area OK this morning?


I'm good. Tired but ok.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I just had rain and thunder and lightening. Of course that is what took my house 22 years ago. A January lightening strike. Haven't been out to measure the water in the rain bucket, cold front came in, temp in low 30s this morning wind chill in the teens.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

6" rain here, have to go look at a building project and look at the flooding too of all the creeks.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm getting ready for a sleet storm later tonight. put out all my recyclables and refuse. stuck it inside the shed door so it wont get icy. if it's as bad as my son said i wont get out through the door. it's 6C right where I am. all that snow we had is melting fast. I was out in just shirt sleeves. people are going by in shorts. maybe we will escape it in this area. sunday shows +1C. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Today I have been in a marathon of cleaning and laundry. Our houseguest left and I had really let things go while he was here. 
A big snow event that was predicted for my area seems to have missed us so far.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Waiting for the weather to turn here - only supposed to get around 1/2” of rain and some heavy wind gusts as the front pushes through. What is really weird is that our high temp today was 62* - it’s still 61* right now at 3:30. Our historical averages for today are a high of 32* and a low of 18*.

Upgraded my personal weather station today - I love playing with electronic stuff. The outdoor sensor suite has not been reporting wind for a while so that will be sent in for warranty repair next week.

That was my day. I’m trying to take a nap now but just can’t fall asleep. Had a terrible night last night with aching/restless legs. I would have killed or died for a couple shots of Jim Beam to take the edge off. Told my wife I am picking up a bottle next trip to town. It’s been 10 or 11 years since I had a drink of any kind. Just quit one day after a lifetime of beer for some reason and never had a want since - until last night......


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Weather went to crap. Earlier this week we were knocking on 60 degrees. Yesterday, rain and dropping temps. So a skim of ice with some snow over it today. But not as much snow as was hyped thank goodness.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

It’s about to get really cold here. It’s been warm to date yet the snow is really piling up. 3’. The ground below the snow is still muddy and not frozen, funny year yet again. Dug out 3 work trucks and 2 trailers today with the tractor and by hand. Moved them to better locations out of the way as they will likely be stuck until March or April. Scraped the driveway and barn access down the the gravel(mud), as once that cold hits the ground will finally freeze, and anything stuck in the snow may as well be stuck in concrete till spring.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Today, I worked on my resume. Friday, for the first time in my career, I had a student spit on me. It took just about everything I had not to lose it. I don’t think I can do this anymore.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

SLFarmMI said:


> Today, I worked on my resume. Friday, for the first time in my career, I had a student spit on me. It took just about everything I had not to lose it. I don’t think I can do this anymore.


Oh man, I’m sorry. 
What DO you do when that happens?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> Oh man, I’m sorry.
> What DO you do when that happens?


Thank you. 
Not too much you can do other than try to protect yourself.

I was responding to a student out of control (not one of mine, it’s never one of mine). Another staff member and I were trying to remove her and get her in the calm down area in the office.

There’s just two things that make me want to lose it and those are spitting and biting. Until Friday I hadn’t had either happen. 

So I think it’s time to dust off the resume and see if I can find a better place to work.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

SLFarmMI said:


> Thank you.
> Not too much you can do other than try to protect yourself.
> 
> I was responding to a student out of control (not one of mine, it’s never one of mine). Another staff member and I were trying to remove her and get her in the calm down area in the office.
> ...


I can't blame you there...I'd be hunting the door too...it's ridiculous what they let 'em get away with now!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

SLFarmMI, I am so sorry that happened to you.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thats kids today!!!! No family to teach them respect and lots of movies, media to show they the bad side.

 Al


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

SLFarmMI said:


> Today, I worked on my resume. Friday, for the first time in my career, I had a student spit on me. It took just about everything I had not to lose it. I don’t think I can do this anymore.


I'm sorry. You shouldn't have to put up with that behavior.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

SLFarmMI said:


> Thank you.
> Not too much you can do other than try to protect yourself.
> 
> I was responding to a student out of control (not one of mine, it’s never one of mine). Another staff member and I were trying to remove her and get her in the calm down area in the office.
> ...


 Sorry that happened to you. What was the admin's response?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

At the beginning of my teaching career, a principal told me if you never had a discipline problem you couldn't handle, you haven't taught long enough. I had that problem the last year I taught. Retired that year.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> Thats kids today!!!! No family to teach them respect and lots of movies, media to show they the bad side.
> 
> Al


Better shoot ‘em, eh?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my god I wouldn't last long as a teacher if that happened. my 2 brothers were high school principals. they were so respected and still are. one of them taught me in grade 12.

I'd likely be dead if I tried anything like that. dad would definitely make it so I couldn't spit again. times have changed but I haven't heard anything like that around here. if it did happen they would be expelled. I know a lot of good kids who wouldn't dream of it. 

across the street paul has got 3 boys all honor students. they have hundreds of kids around weekends and some of their teachers. for barbecues and whatnot. all good kids. the only trouble I had was on the other side of me when university students had parties . they caused all kinds of trouble around here until it was stopped. ~Georgia


----------



## trainv (Apr 30, 2013)

doozie said:


> Talked to a phone scammer this morning, said some ridiculous things, had them laughing, I even got to talk to a senior manager, LOL.


 I love to talk to scammers esp the female type you lead the on for a bit the I ask what color and style of underwear they are wearing, fun thing then I hear a "click". The males I ask about a date!!


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

fireweed farm said:


> It’s about to get really cold here. It’s been warm to date yet the snow is really piling up. 3’. The ground below the snow is still muddy and not frozen, funny year yet again. Dug out 3 work trucks and 2 trailers today with the tractor and by hand. Moved them to better locations out of the way as they will likely be stuck until March or April. Scraped the driveway and barn access down the the gravel(mud), as once that cold hits the ground will finally freeze, and anything stuck in the snow may as well be stuck in concrete till spring.


That sounds like an impossible situation. Having snow of any amount on top of thawed ground is terrible. Can’t imagine 3’ worth.

I remember at our old place - we called March “muddy March”. We had to park our vehicles on boards so they wouldn’t be frozen in the mud in the mornings. 

Our weather has been so strange - it was 63* yesterday afternoon - still 56* when I took Jake out to pee this morning. Haven’t had any snow at all except for a couple of dustings. The ground is of course not frozen and soft. Doing anything with the tractor will make a royal mess. So to keep myself busy I’ve been doing some brushing by hand just to get outside some every day.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Today we deconstructed the living room couch.
Where I used to live you would just drag it to the street on trash pickup day. No such luck now or it will cost me time and money to personally haul and dispose of it at the dump.
Here it will be reused, the square cushions for dog beds, the stuffing from the back of the seats to fill cloth dog beds. Burn or reuse the good wood, and even the fabric/pleather can be reused. I have a large piece cut from the backand I'm deciding if I'll keep it or not.
I think the rest of the frame will fit in a large trash bag or two cut up in pieces.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

gilberte said:


> Sorry that happened to you. What was the admin's response?


Mother refused to come to school. Aunt came and took her home for the rest of the day. Didn’t count as a suspension which is good because we get in trouble from the state if we have too many.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind words and support. I do appreciate it.

Teaching in a high poverty, high need, high trauma district sometimes gets to you.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

doozie said:


> Today we deconstructed the living room couch.
> Where I used to live you would just drag it to the street on trash pickup day. No such luck now or it will cost me time and money to personally haul and dispose of it at the dump.
> Here it will be reused, the square cushions for dog beds, the stuffing from the back of the seats to fill cloth dog beds. Burn or reuse the good wood, and even the fabric/pleather can be reused. I have a large piece cut from the backand I'm deciding if I'll keep it or not.
> I think the rest of the frame will fit in a large trash bag or two cut up in pieces.


I take most stuff apart to reuse what I can. But never thought of doing that with furniture. We have a big really heavy sleeper sofa that we’ll be getting rid of this spring.

There is no dump around here. Only the commercial land fill which is around 50 miles away. Would get charged by weight there.

Can’t burn much of it with all the metal framework in it,


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> Mother refused to come to school. Aunt came and took her home for the rest of the day. Didn’t count as a suspension which is good because we get in trouble from the state if we have too many.


I hope Mom refused to come in for a legitimate reason. At least someone came in. 

It's a bad situation all around, parents can't discipline kids or they get in trouble (CPS or the police) or they simply don't know how to discipline their kids. The school has very little ability to discipline students and they often have to deal with kids who don't know how to behave. And there are too many Americans that don't appreciate an education so they neglect to teach their children to respect school personnel.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Finally made it to a 45 minute ride on the Peloton. 
I’d never tried spinning before and was surprised at how much it kicks your butt. But it’s kind of fun too. 
I was happy to find classic rock classes. I can take small amounts of hip hop but 45 minutes is way too much. 
Still haven’t tried a scenic ride.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Finally made it to a 45 minute ride on the Peloton.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Last week is now just a blur in my memory. Both Monday and Wednesday were long distance (3 hour round trips) taking my wife to specialists. 2 trips in 1 week like that just wear us both out.

Had our first what was supposed to be snow storm Saturday. Been waiting and waiting. Turned out it snowed for about 6 hours then turned to freezing rain/sleet. When all was said and done we have about 1” of frozen slush on the ground. I have yet to plow the driveway this season - really weird...

Turned nice and cold - 9*F this morning. Fired up the wood stove yesterday to help the furnace - will keep it running until Wednesday or Thursday.

One thing I dread is having to do the grocery shopping now. For the past 25 years my wife did it all. Now it’s up to me. The only place in town to buy groceries is Walmart. The store is super clean and the employees super nice. I find if I get there before 9am it isn’t too crowded. After that it was a very frustrating experience for me.

I get 2 weeks worth of everything when I go now. Usually my wife will have a doctor appointment so I drop her off and go get it done.

I’ve been wanting to try Walmart’s grocery pickup service thing. I’ve been afraid to try it however thinking if they missed anything on my list I would be screwed for 2 weeks. But I did it today. I placed my order yesterday and picked 9am-10am this morning for pickup. Ordering everything from my list in their app on my iPad was super easy.

Dropped my wife at the doctor at 8:45. Checked my app and said my order was ready. Clicked the button to say I was on my way - I was around 5 miles away.

Pulled into the designated parking spots. I had just put my truck into park when the door opened and a lady comes out with a cart full of bins. Amazing!

All in all a very positive experience for me! I don’t know why I waited so long to try it. On the way home I wasn’t exhausted like I usually am after grocery shopping.


----------



## trainv (Apr 30, 2013)

SLFarmMI said:


> I had a student spit on me.


I assume this twit was a teenager. Spitting on someone in Montana is a criminal charge. That is where I would go and name the mother also.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

trainv said:


> I assume this twit was a teenager. Spitting on someone in Montana is a criminal charge. That is where I would go and name the mother also.


First grader. Six years old.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

It's been another week of long distance doctor appointments for my wife. Monday and Wednesday to a city for follow up appointments with specialists. 3 hour round trips plus the time there. It just tears both of us up.

And to think - I used to drive for a living - a minimum of 440 miles a day......

This has been going on for over a year now. We went over the calendar for February - 7 appointments. Already 1 in March which will soon fill up also.

I think this is just nuts. I know my wife needs the care but it is becoming overwhelming. The ONLY place we go when we leave the homestead is to doctor appointments - all of which take at least 1/2 a day. This is not how I envisioned my retirement. And I am only just reaching my early retirement age.

Other than that - looks more and more like we may not have a winter at all this year. No snow on the ground which is weird - everything is brown/gray and drab.

On a break right now - actually have 5 days in a row without any appointments. I am relishing getting back into hermit mode which I love!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

In The Woods said:


> It's been another week of long distance doctor appointments for my wife. Monday and Wednesday to a city for follow up appointments with specialists. 3 hour round trips plus the time there. It just tears both of us up.
> 
> And to think - I used to drive for a living - a minimum of 440 miles a day......
> 
> ...


I don't know why but I feel this will all be worth it in the end. My mother went through the same thing. My father (who would never say a word to my mother about it) had to make that trip too. Right as they retired. That was 20 years ago and my mother is still here and well as can be at 80 years young. Hope the best for you and yours.


----------



## Michael120650 (Dec 11, 2016)

I know exactly what your saying, it does get old and the older we get. The less we want to get out and go, I do think it has to do with age. I’m still here, I’ve been doctoring for over 30 years. I’ve had a lot of surgeries, I’m blessed to still be able to be with my family.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

doozie said:


> Where I used to live you would just drag it to the street on trash pickup day. No such luck now or it will cost me time and money to personally haul and dispose of it at the dump.


Set it beside the road and put a $200 for sale sign on it.
Someone will steal it in a day or two.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Set it beside the road and put a $200 for sale sign on it.
> Someone will steal it in a day or two.


I remember some time ago some guys at a camp nearby brought up a new refrigerator. So they set their older one - which was half decent - down by the road with a sign that is was free. It sat and sat....

A couple weeks later they tried something different. They out a sign on it that it was for sale for $100. The next morning it was missing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

In The Woods said:


> The next morning it was missing.


People won't take it if they think it's trash.
They will steal it if they think it has value.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

do you remember the garbage strike a few years ago ?
One individual gift wrapped his garbage and "forgot it and left it on top of his car".. yeppers, somebody took it.


----------

